# It is bad to buy 2 year old cockatiel ?



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, i know i'm asking so many questions in less amount of time and I apologize for that! So my "new" question is that i'm looking so badly to buy a "grey" male cockatiel but on the pet stores which are near my living place i couldn't find, they have just a lutinos, pieds and pearls, but a friend of mine it does have it and it is offering to me for only 20 euros, but i'm curious that it is a bit old, he is 2 years old, but on the other hand it looks healthy so i don't know if it's worth to buy it or not so please give me an advice! You have pics below  Thank you!


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

2 years. Not a baby, bit still young. How has the bird beem raised? Is he tame? Friendly? What sort of diet is je on?
If you have good answers to these sort of questions go for it. You could a lot worse with an unknown bird

20€ isn't much for a companion that you'll have for 10-20 years (in my opinion)


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Of course it isn't bad! If you can take him in and give him a better life, then please do! That cage is much, much too small for any bird...not to mention he needs more toys, natural perches, and things to keep him mentally and physically stimulated.

He does look healthy, but I would advise quarantining him in a separate room from any other birds you may have for 30-60 days. Also, a health check with an avian vet would be a good idea.

If you are looking for a companion and he isn't tame yet, you may need to have a lot pf patience with him. And know that he may never become cuddly or hands-on. However, that does not mean that he would be a "bad" pet...I am sure that with time, love and patience, you two would forge some sort of bond.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

2 years is young considering cockatiels are capable of living into their 30's. What matters is his living conditions, diet, and socialization. From those pictures one can easily tell his living conditions aren't great, nor his diet (if he's being fed only seed). If I was in your situation, I'd take him.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Getting an older bird isn't that much different than getting a new one. You need to gain their trust and schedule a check up with the vet to screen for illness. Cockatiels are great at adapting to new households.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I got my tiel when he was 15. Two years old is young.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

He looks good and he is still very young. Like the others said, cockatiels can live up to 20 years, some even longer. Get him a bigger cage though. He needs cuttlebone and toys in addition to good food and perches.


----------



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

OK, thank you so much all for the answers, I'll buy it as soon as possible and i will give him a better life than the my friend did, so thank you again


----------

